# Steady On...She's about to blow! UPDATED Pics and MORE pics



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Miss Fudge here is about to pop! I wish there was a way to more accurately tell when...but man it's coming soon. It's three weeks to the day that she was placed with Dad. Dad is a dilute tri-color rex. I hope to keep a few baby girls and breed back to him down the road. 
Not very typey of course...but I am shooting for color at this point. She is sweet as can be and I really hope she turns out to be a good mother.

This will be my first litter since having mice as a child. How many can she safely raise? I know I need to cull some at first if she has a bunch...but what is a good amount and how soon do you start? I hate the idea of culling one that might have turned out to be amazing. I can see why some people keep nursing white mice around! Oh well!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

She is cute. 5 to 6 is the suggested maximum.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's big, but I've had does that looked like this take another four or five days to throw their litter.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Could well be tonight!
I agree with a max of 6 & I hope you have better luck with does in your first litter - I only got three (out of nine). At least it makes the decision about which ones to cull a lot simpler.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

she's pretty!

I love the second pic

"YOU did THIS to me!!!!!, I kill you!"


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the Christmas theme, did it happen?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Not yet...she is a tease!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This could last a few more days, so don't start with the hand wringing and the "Oh, gawd!" and all like that quite yet. Tomorrow will be soon enough for that. Right now, she appears to be carrying quite high in the abdomen. When the bulk spreads towards the tail and swallows up the contours of her hind legs, then you may start the hand wringing, etc.  It won't be long, after that, though.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh she is too cute :3 chocolate pied?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

She gave birth last night. Unsure about the numbers yet since I had to run off to work. I just peeked in for a second. It was a big litter with two still borns pushed off to the side. All the babies had milk bellies so at least she is lactating! Now to try and sex and cull down to six or less. What a hard job! I will post baby photos tonight!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

She gave birth last night. Unsure about the numbers yet since I had to run off to work. I just peeked in for a second. It was a big litter with two still borns pushed off to the side. All the babies had milk bellies so at least she is lactating! Now to try and sex and cull down to six or less. What a hard job!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats, that's super exciting! lol, isn't it funny how you get excited for babies, then how many, then what color, etc...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Last night was the night!!! She had 9 by the looks of things. Two were stillborn and pushed off to the side. I will cull some down, but I want to wait until day 3 or 4 so I can cull some of the boys. They are all dark eyed and momma has been feeding them. She loved her chicken and egg! *smile*


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh, they are darling! Congrats!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Cute little babies :3 I can't wait to see what you got out of the bunch. Congrats on the new arrivals <3


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

AWWW they're so cute!, what with their embryonic bodies, and their over-sized heads and freakish see-through scalps! 

lmao, just kiddin' well, other than them being cute, I'm not kidding about that :lol:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

UPDATE!!! 
Day 3 and then Day 5 pictures!

































They are a bit thin...so I am giving mom some extra goodies and yummys to help her along. I know it should get down to 5 or 6 but I really want to see color before I cull.


----------



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

*Very nice babies! :mrgreen: *


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I mixsexed them the first time I think. This looks right though! Isn't it funny that the girls are mainly white...and the boys mainly dark. How odd. 
Any guesses on colors yet or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh these guys just keep getting cuter and cuter every day.

You certainly have quite a few black pies.
I'd say one of the girls is a silver pied if she has pink eyes. Can't see from the picture :3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I could just DIE from the cute. They are getting harder to photograph though...they are wiggly little guys now! Crawlers! 
Looks like I have chocolates and pieds. MAYBE a dove or blue. It's hard to tell with that one female. They all have dark eyes.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

...for some reason baby mice remind me of puppies.. they are so cute :3.. hopefully mine will breed  where in the world are you?.. ive seen u post befour and your mice intrest me


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

ripleysmice said:


> ...for some reason baby mice remind me of puppies.. they are so cute :3.. hopefully mine will breed  where in the world are you?.. ive seen u post befour and your mice intrest me


hey, they remind me of puppies too :shock: lol

they're cute, I love the chocolate ones


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

my fav has to be the one in the first pick at the top left.. he/she is just.. so pretty


----------



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

my favorite is definetly the little black boy  theyre all adorable! congrats on some pretty babies


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

AND we have four rex!!!! WOOT! LOVE those curls!!! The chocolate with the star and the scatter marked female are my keepers I think. Some may go to my sister in law as well. They are getting jumpy! I love this stage. All warm and soft and bouncy. And I got all chocolate or black from this breeding. It's very interesting.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

i love them.. its cause their feet are to big for their bodys it just makes them look adroable.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

If you get any extra rexs you should let me buy one off of you ;D

They are looking too tooo cute. <3


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm loving that little black buck and the black and white doe <3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Shadowrunner said:


> If you get any extra rexs you should let me buy one off of you ;D
> 
> They are looking too tooo cute. <3


Sure! I am keeping the almost solid chocolate buck and the doe with the most black. *the ones with stars* 
The others are availble.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

sounds awesome xD

The little brown one with the star that you like looks like a little horse in a mouse body. (his color I mean)

They all look fat and happy. I bet it's been busy over there what with babies ^ ^

I just had two litters drop <3


----------

